
Being Multi-Cloud with Cloudflare - mjlee
https://www.billforward.net/blog/being-multi-cloud-with-cloudflare/
======
tpetry
Adding multiple cloud providers to be resistant on a global outage of one
cloud provider and then adding a SPOF by cloudflare loadbalancing is one of
the least intelligent ideas i heard this week.

~~~
mjlee
Hi, I helped write this post.

We could have been more clear in the post but the availability gain here is
focussed on internal tasks. As an example, we retry failed payments on a user
defined schedule - we'd like to be able to do that from anywhere we choose.

Keeping these background processes going matters, and that's what we've worked
hard to ensure we can achieve.

------
krallja
You’re not multi cloud anymore, though. Cloudflare is now your single
provider.

~~~
lostpixel
This is an interesting point, and I think one that anyone considering this
approach should consider. The way we segregate multi-cloud is the delivery of
primarily our front-end app. Depending on if you are in an EU or US region you
will be redirect to an API instance and then have direct connectivity of that
API, this is mainly due to regulatory requirements.

As a 2nd data point check-out
[https://www.backplane.io/](https://www.backplane.io/) \- from Blake Mizeranyt
the (former) technical lead of etcd

------
manigandham
This is just global load balancing (via reverse proxy vs other methods).

Actually architecting and running your app in multiple clouds is the hard
part.

~~~
user5994461
Architecturing and running in multiple clouds is easy, it's exactly the same
as supporting multiple datacenters and that's not something new or ground
breaking.

The only challenging part is the database access. Except cassandra, there
isn't anything common or free that can take writes from multiple data centers
simultaneously.

~~~
manigandham
That's like saying it's easy, except the hard part which is hard.

Whatever the "application" is, making it work across multiple clouds/regions
will be complex, but load-balancing is usually not a big challenge today.

~~~
user5994461
It's easy, if you have cassandra you can multi clouds, if you don't have
cassandra you can't do multi clouds.

There are a few commercial products that can substitute but they don't have
good advertising on HN.

~~~
manigandham
What? It's never easy, but you can definitely do multi-cloud/regions without
Cassandra. It's not the only database that does multi-region nor is it a good
fit for every scenario.

------
PacketPaul
Reads like an advertisement for Cloudflare with minimal actionable info ...
except buy Cloudflare.

------
victor106
This reads more of an advert for Cloudflare (we use it and live it) very
little info on HOW they used Cloudflare to solve their problem.

One of the best cloud agnostic platforms is CloudFoundry. It has so many
capabilities it’s mind blowing

~~~
jtokoph
It seems like they wanted to do their own post without duplicating the content
in the Cloudflare blog post. There are more details in the post linked at the
bottom: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/living-in-a-multi-cloud-
world/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/living-in-a-multi-cloud-world/)

~~~
lostpixel
Nice spot, we have moved the link up to the top of the post such that people
can jump directly to the CF blog link.

